# New Forgeworld releases 15th July



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

SALAMANDERS VENERABLE DREADNOUGHT BRAY'ARTH ASHMANTLE








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SALAMANDERS-VENERABLE-DREADNOUGHT-BRAYARTH-ASHMANTLE_BODY.html


> Salamanders Venerable Dreadnought Bray’arth Ashmantle is a unique MkIV Ironclad Dreadnought packed with intricate detail including ornately carved and segmented armour plates, symbols of the Promethean Cult, and even a jaw-droppingly detailed bas-relief on the Dreadnought’s shoulder armour of Bray’arth’s death duel with a horde of Ymgarl-strain Genestealers.


- If you want to read the rules for this dreadnought special character you need to get Imperial Armour No. 10 (IA10).

LEFT DREADFIRE CLOSE COMBAT ARM








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEFT-DREADFIRE-CLOSE-COMBAT-ARM.html

RIGHT DREADFIRE CLOSE COMBAT ARM








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/RIGHT-DREADFIRE-CLOSE-COMBAT-ARM_.html

SALAMANDERS ETCHED BRASS








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SALAMANDERS-ETCHED-BRASS.html

Enjoy.
I'm particularly fond of the fact that they released the dreadfire arms separately from Bray'Arth since it makes conversions much cheaper and easier to achieve.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn you! I was just doing that 

Ashmantle is an excellent model and well detailed. We also have those elusive Dreadfire Close Combat Arms too.

SGMAlice


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Damn you! I was just doing that
> 
> Ashmantle is an excellent model and well detailed. We also have those elusive Dreadfire Close Combat Arms too.
> 
> SGMAlice


It appears I still have quick reflexes :security:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I was gonna put this up too if the board wasn't playing up on me. lol.

Certainly an awesome model though, and a great extra for Salamanders players. The arms are very awesome too on their own. Personally, i'd like to replace normal dreadnaught CCW's with those.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah no! 
My thread was going to be more detailed.

SGMAlice


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

More detailed then what I've just added via the edit option? :shok:
Impressive.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah well, then i guess you were just jumping on it to be the first one to post them.

All Sneaky Like.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was first tbh *nods*


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

You found the Arm before it was quickly pulled down. Not Ashmantle or the Brass.

Love to see what Varakir could do with Ashmantle, to go with his Ashbringers.

SGMAlice


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those arms look like that would be pretty sweet on the new dread body with some cutting and modding.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> You found the Arm before it was quickly pulled down. Not Ashmantle or the Brass.
> 
> Love to see what Varakir could do with Ashmantle, to go with his Ashbringers.
> 
> SGMAlice


Close enough  It meant we knew new stuff would be up soon heh

I'd like an Imperial Fist/Crimson Fist dread, seems unusual as everyone who has the rhino doors, land raider doors, icons etc has a dread but not them.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Love to see what Varakir could do with Ashmantle, to go with his Ashbringers.
> 
> SGMAlice


second!

i love the dread and i know that the sold the arms separately so thataway they dont need to release a secondary "Salamanders Venerable dread" but im kinda pissed since now it means to have the badass character costs more now

but that said its lovely and i wish i had an unlimited supply of money


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so gettin one


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Those arms would make a fantastic Blood Angels Furioso


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Firstly that dreadnought is fucking awesome sauce, as are the Dreadfire arms. The etched brass is nice, however I would have preferred one of the brand new FW transfer sheets with all manner of Salamanders' chapter badges (both left and right handed so you could use them for terminators), tactical markings, honor badges and flames. Who knows, maybe a transfer sheet will be forthcoming, one can only hope.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Go Go Canadian Dollar! I may actually be able to pick up the Dread.
That could make a nice Centerpeice to the army.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*_squees like a schoolgirl_*

Pardon me for that unmanly moment. Oh, I so want this. And since GW removed the TFC from my online order, I now know where to spend that money on (and I want that brass as well).


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice! I'd love to see the venerable death company dreadnought, "Moriar", done by forgeworld.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn, that thing looks sharp.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i reckon those new arms hinge at the elbow and therefore would be compatible with the new Contemptor dreadnought!!


----------

